# Columbia City Indiana Insulator Show



## idigjars (May 10, 2010)

This coming friday.  Here is the information.

 When: May 14 - 15 (Friday - Saturday) 
 Where: Columbia City, IN 
 Description:  The N.I.A. 2010 Central Regional Show at the Whitley County 4H Fairgrounds, just off of US 30 in Columbia City and one mile South on Lincoln Way. Friday, May 14th: Set-up from 12-3 p.m, Show hours 3-7 p.m., Seminar 7-8 p.m.. Saturday, May 15th: Set-up from 6-9 a.m., Show hours 9 a.m. -3 p.m. Featuring Insulators, Telephone, Telegraph, Railroad, LRBs, Antiques & Collectables. First 8 ft. table is $30, additional tables are $23. Contact: CHUCK DITTMAR: 260-485-7669 or GENE HAWKINS: gene.hawkins@mchsi.com for a dealer application or additional information.


----------



## idigjars (May 14, 2010)

This show starts today around noon.  

 There will be mostly insulators but will include other items and bottles also.  

 I will be selling some insulators but mostly bottles.  

 If you make it to the show introduce yourself.  I will be wearing the Pisos Cure hat.  Best regards to all and good luck finding or diggnig items you like.  Paul


----------

